# Losing my virginity in an hour



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm absolutely TERRIFIED, but I think (hope) I do well. Either way, in a few hours it'll be done with and I can move on knowing that I got that out of the way. Never thought it'd happen to me


----------



## ytf (Mar 10, 2014)

Good luck...i guess.? xD I don't know what to say but I'm happy for you. :yes


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Good luck but you gotta calm down, nervousness will ruin the whole thing.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

She's right. ^

Have fun, my guy.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

How much is she charging?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Don't forget to supply us with all the details afterwards.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

congraz you finally paid for it


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll never stoop this low


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

You finished yet?


----------



## michaelwyatt2014 (Jun 5, 2014)

Congratulations - sex is one of the most beautiful indulgences life has to offer. 
TIPS: Don't take it so seriously, it's sex not a job interview.
Ask questions - Don't be afraid to take the initiative 
Be vocal on what feels go to you.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*I Hope Your Doing This For All The Right Reasons*



Vergen said:


> I'm absolutely TERRIFIED, but I think (hope) I do well. Either way, in a few hours it'll be done with and I can move on knowing that I got that out of the way. Never thought it'd happen to me


Not judging..because i don't know you..but i hope your losing your virginity..to someone, who you actually like..or are in love with..not just someone you met..or a booty-call..i know that there's pressure among *"Virgins"* ..but for someone like myself..i'm willing to wait, however long..if i know the experience will be nice..& with someone i care for:yes..again, not being a downer, but i know how much a few people on the forums talk about..being virgins..& hating it..just make sure you & that person are both *"Safe"* no STD's, STI's..once you catch that stuff..you have it for "Life":afr..also don't forget "Pregnancy"..but i'm gonna stop now..cus i feel like i sound just like a preacher or something:lol..but do what makes you happy..i suppose..it's your life basically.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Very rude of him not to update us immediately, really.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Very rude of him not to update us immediately, really.


Didn't he say he was going for multiple rounds in the other thread on this? Guy might still be banging.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Didn't he say he was going for multiple rounds in the other thread on this? Guy might still be banging.


Probably....I still think he could have at least used his phone in between rounds to quickly update the forum.

It's almost as if he's not thinking of our feelings at all.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, I'm losing my patience now. What can be taking so long?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

OP had so much sex that he died.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

What if he's stuck? :um


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

rip


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> What if he's stuck? :um


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penis_captivus


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penis_captivus


:shock


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

I didn't die or get stuck


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Gwynevere said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penis_captivus


It heppend to my dog once, they both came back home (I wonder how he guided her as she was in the front...)
We tried getting him out with no success until we brought ice, he just saw the ice and panicked and happy ending.

OP if you see this we can save you don't lose your fate!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Vergen said:


> I didn't die or get stuck


Phew, we thought you were devoured and lost in the holy of holes, in the cave of treasures, the garden of pleasures, in the light of the end of the tunnel.

Was it worth it?


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

You're no longer a Vergen!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

mjkittredge said:


> You're no longer a Vergen!


Now he is a VERRGENNZOOR


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> Was it worth it?


Yes, definitely worth it. Certainly overrated, but by all means a pleasurable experience


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Congrats on climbing the high mountain.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Cmon man. Details.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Vergen said:


> Yes, definitely worth it. Certainly overrated, but by all means a pleasurable experience


Feel free to give juicy information.


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> How did you leave? What did you say so you could get out of there? That would be the most awkward part for me.


I just said that I had to drive back before my buzz kicked into overdrive and we kissed goodbye.

I was EXTREMELY nervous at first, but she definitely made me comfortable (for the most part).


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Vergen said:


> Staff Edit


Now, giving this thread a reason to not get deleted.

Did you learn anything that you would want to do next time?
Learned anything new?
What worked for you and what didn't?
Anything that you thought that would work but didn't? Did you gave up on trying fast or were you stubborn?

If a mod decides to close this thread, I'm expecting a funny comment out of him/her!
Keeping a funny and fun vibe is very important to overcome SA.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Vergen said:


> Staff Edit


Wow man that must have been an experience. The cuddling must have been nice.

Congratulations :clap

Ignore the haters.


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

Umpalumpa said:


> Now, giving this thread a reason to not get deleted.
> 
> Did you learn anything that you would want to do next time?
> Learned anything new?
> ...


I'd definitely get drunk next time and utilize more visualization to get off.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Details and juicy information will get this thread removed. Keep it clean.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*PIITB!*

:boogie


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

this thread cracked me up.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Vergen said:


> I'd definitely get drunk next time and utilize more visualization to get off.


Ha, drunk sex, is funny when you're both so wasted you're trying to hold onto each other to keep from falling off the bed. I've done it a few times and, yeah, just no, wouldn't recommend it. A couple to take the edge off and calm the nerves works for me tho.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penis_captivus


Male canines are the only animals that have a locking bulbus glandis or "bulb", a spherical area of erectile tissue at the base of the penis. During copulation, and only after the male's penis is fully inside the female's vagina, the bulbus glandis becomes engorged with blood.[4] When the female's vagina subsequently contracts, the penis becomes locked inside the female.[5] This is known as "tying" or "*knotting*".

When the penis is locked into the vagina by the bulbus glandis (when the stud is "tied"), the urgency subsides[clarify] and the male will usually lift a leg and swing it over the female's back while turning around. The two stand with their hind ends touching and the penis locked inside the vagina while ejaculation occurs, decreasing leakage of semen from the vagina.[9][10][11] After some time, typically between 5 and 20 minutes[12] (but sometimes longer), the bulbus glandis disengorges, allowing the mates to separate. Virgin dogs can become quite distressed at finding themselves unable to separate during their first copulation, and may try to pull away or run.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canine_reproduction


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

shyvr6 said:


> Details and juicy information will get this thread removed. Keep it clean.


You are enjoying this thread aren't you?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

arnie said:


> *PIITB!*
> 
> :boogie


Pittah bread?

What's PIITB?


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

Put it in the butt, lol. No thanks 

Anyways, up until yesterday, never even had my first kiss. But that's what I was best at.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Come on, we all know sex doesn't take THAT long.


----------



## EnergeticSoul (Jan 12, 2013)

Reading this thread made me bust right out laughing and I hadn't smiled since I woke up. I'm a virgin as well, simply choosing to save it for that someone special, but I can only imagine what the girl would think about a guy going on his cell phone to talk about his sex experiance to a bunch of people that he doesn't even know on public Internet boards no less. Too funny.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats to you Vergen. I will likely never join you in losing it, but I am happy for you nevertheless.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

^Not sure what that means



EnergeticSoul said:


> Reading this thread made me bust right out laughing and I hadn't smiled since I woke up. I'm a virgin as well, simply choosing to save it for that someone special, but I can only imagine what the girl would think about a guy going on his cell phone to talk about his sex experiance to a bunch of people that he doesn't even know on public Internet boards no less. Too funny.


IDGAF what you think. Something positive happened, and I shared it. Why would you think I care about your opinion?


----------



## NoHobbies (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm going upstairs to lose my virginity.


----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

NoHobbies said:


> I'm going upstairs to lose my virginity.


Huh?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NoHobbies said:


> I'm going upstairs to lose my virginity.





Vergen said:


> Huh?


 Be careful with the steps.


----------



## Captainbeardseye (Jun 10, 2014)

Give her hell, kid!


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

EnergeticSoul said:


> Reading this thread made me bust right out laughing and I hadn't smiled since I woke up. I'm a virgin as well, simply choosing to save it for that someone special, but I can only imagine what the girl would think about a guy going on his cell phone to talk about his sex experiance to a bunch of people that he doesn't even know on public Internet boards no less. Too funny.


So you're laughing at someone because they do something you disagree with? Not only that, but you're telling the OP that you're laughing at him. You have a strange idea of 'morality'


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters (Dec 17, 2013)

Vergen said:


> Yes, definitely worth it. Certainly overrated, but by all means a pleasurable experience


Of course it feels overrated at first. You have waited and imagined it, plus at first you have no clue what to do, and if you do, it's still not quite right at first. So it's not quite as good as it can be, more like okay-ish. Gets a LOT better with time, just as with anything else in life. Pleasant is good enough for a first time. Some people don't even get that.


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't see how this is positive thinking...


----------



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

Congrats to you. Ive had a few times to lose mine but was always too nervous. So much judgement. Humiliation.


----------

